
California 'refugees' moving to Idaho to avoid vaccinating their kids - turtlegrids
https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/anti-vax-idaho-california-exemptions-15047725.php
======
olliej
If this actually happens it will be a good testcase to point to when arguing
with idiots.

------
downerending
Wonder why they don't just move to Oregon, which has a significant anti-vax
community and otherwise seems more similar to California.

~~~
pkaye
The laws in Idaho are even more lax.

------
unstatusthequo
It’s like a real life Oregon Trail game.

“Your kid has dysentery.”

------
masonic
This is a badly retold, ad-heavy version of this referenced article:

[https://www.idahostatesman.com/living/health-
fitness/article...](https://www.idahostatesman.com/living/health-
fitness/article239068753.html)

Sfgate's narrative is to potray this as a Grand Trend, yet only one actual
"California refugee" (Brindle) family is listed, and they clearly state that
their reason for leaving CA is _economic_ , not because of vaccination
requirements.

